

Silicon Valley reality show venture, Ignite, interviewed on TechCrunch - srlake
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/27/ignite-wellness-hermione-ben-way-silicon-valley-bravo/

======
srlake
Ignite is the venture that the Bravo reality show will be following in their
series, which premieres tomorrow.

